# NAB 2012



## ruinexplorer (Mar 17, 2012)

In case anyone is planning on attending the National Association of Broadcasters convention in Las Vegas (April 16-19), let me know and maybe we can have a meet-up. If there is a product anyone is particularly interested in knowing about, I will see if I can get around to getting the information.

Edit: Free Exhibits Floor Only Pass Code - EM11


----------



## jxgriffi (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm programming/operating in the Intel booth - SL 12810. High End Systems Technospots, DLV's, Trackspot Bolts, Roadhog Fullboar, Elation Quad QA's and TVL2000's.


----------



## djyojoe (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll be there. Can't wait.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 16, 2012)

jxgriffi said:


> I'm programming/operating in the Intel booth - SL 12810. High End Systems Technospots, DLV's, Trackspot Bolts, Roadhog Fullboar, Elation Quad QA's and TVL2000's.


I will probably spend most of my time in the South hall. Although I do have a bone to pick with Christie Digital, and so I will be in the Central hall for a while.


----------



## jstroming (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll be there, but the UEFA semi-finals are Tuesday and Wednesday (and in the middle of the day) so I don't know if I'll make it over to LVCC. HAHA. NAB has become less important for me as I venture out of the video world (I used to be a video editor) and into event production management.

The thing I like about NAB is that it is so massive that you don't get confronted by people at every corner trying to sell you some product. There's too many people attending for that to effectively work. I pass a booth, may stop and look for a second from the aisle to see if it's worth my time, then move on. It seemed at LDI like everybody was trying to hock their wares into the aisles, selling me some "Ultimate Focus Tool" or something which I could care less about.

I usually go to get ideas for things and see what's out there, not to make final purchasing decisions. So I can rush in and rush out. I can easily visit all the halls in a day, stopping only at the booths which I think have something unique. I don't really ever trust salesmen, and if I want to know which products will work for me I can call industry friends and get their opinions. But if you're all into video & primarily broadcast, this is definitely the place to be. The first time I went was such an eye opener as to what is out there. You might be on an email list and find out about about a new product, then find out there's 10 other vendors offering a very similar product, which you would never know if you didn't attend.


----------

